# Alternative zu PHPs system()?

## schotter

Hi,

ich habe hier eine ziemlich schwache Kiste und auf diese könnte ich schon Apache+PHP installieren, aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine mir nicht bekannte schlankere Lösung. Ich will eigentlich nur einen Befehlsaufruf samt Parametern über den Browser ausführen lassen. Zurechtgestrickt wird der Befehl im Browser.

```
<?php

    system($command);

?>
```

Weiß da wer was?

Danke,

schotter

----------

## syn0ptik

Du kannst benutzung exec im perl.

----------

## py-ro

Dir ist schon klar, dass damit jeder einfach mal jeden Befehl auf dem Server ausführen kann, initial mit den Rechten des Webservers?

Ansonsten könntest sogar ein Shell-Skript als CGI verwenden.

----------

## syn0ptik

Also in perl du kannst mäche ./script.sh für läuft.

----------

## schotter

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Dir ist schon klar, dass damit jeder einfach mal jeden Befehl auf dem Server ausführen kann, initial mit den Rechten des Webservers?

 Ja, ist mir. Die Kiste wird aber niemals Internet sehen  :Wink: 

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ansonsten könntest sogar ein Shell-Skript als CGI verwenden.

 Das ist mir natürlich noch lieber. Perl brauche ich nicht wirklich.

----------

## bell

Anstatt Apache kannst Du auch zB. www-servers/lighttpd ausprobieren. Anstatt PHP würde ich das in jedem Webserver integriertes CGI /FastCGI nutzen. CGI hat auch ein system() Call.

Schaue mal in die Virtual-Ebuilds 

```
eix virtual/httpd
```

rein welche Webserver in Frage kommen.

----------

